# CodeSys OPC Server



## rambaldi0085 (9 November 2011)

Hallo, existiert eine detallierte Anleitung für die Einrichtung des Moeller/ Codesys OPC Servers?
bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin.
Muss ich die Variablen aus dex XSoft/ Codesys Software exportieren und dann irgendwie im OPC Server wieder importieren
(kenne ich so von der alten PS4 so)


----------



## Koch (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo ram

im CoDeSys musst Du im Reiter Projekt/Optionen/Symbolkonfiguration den Haken bei "[] Symboleinträge erzeugen" setzen und dann ev. noch unter "Symbolfile konfigurieren" dafür sorgen das die Variablen auch mitgenommen werden.
Dann wird beim Download des Programms auf die Steuerung, Speichern oder Übersetzten im Projekt-Ordner ein .sdb file erzeugt, das man bei Win XP in den Ordner c:\Windows\Gateway Files hinterlegt. Dort schaut dann der OPC-Server rein um sich die variablen zu adressieren.
Beim OPC-Konfigurator legt man dann eine neue PLC an, deren Namen dann alle OPC-Variablennamen einleitet z.B.:
PLC "Anlage" -> Variable "Anlage:.Blinktakt"
Wichtig ist das der Projektname den gleichen hat wie das SDB-file, z.B.:
0818_Anlage1.SDB ->  Projektname: "0818_Anlage1"
sonst klappts net.
Unter Verbindung noch die IP einstellen dan müsst es funzen.

By the way, weiss irgendjemand wo man die SDB bei Win 7 hinterlegt, da gib es keinen "Gateway files"-Ordner...

Gruss ff


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (2 Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ein Handbuch, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das sehr sehr ausführlich und da kommt man glaub ned viel weiter.
Koch hat das ziemlich gut erklärt. 
Ich habe noch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Du beim ersten mal unter 
Projekt/Optionen/Symbolkonfiguration und dort auch unter "Symbolfile konfigurieren" erst mal alle Haken entfernen musst, das Projekt komplett übersetzen,
abspeichern, benötigte Haken wieder setzen, Projekt erneut übersetzen und dann sollte das SDB bzw SYM-File befüllt sein. Kannst mit dem Editor mal reinschauen.
Dann weisst Du sicher ob das File schonmal richtig angelegt wurde.

Gruss


----------



## rambaldi0085 (3 Dezember 2011)

danke, soweit hatt eich das auch alles....
(hab ewindows 7 prof 32bit)
die Einbindung der variable in winCC flex klappt auch nur nach dem starten der visu holt er sich nicht den zustand sondern zeigt nur ### an.
ich sehe unten in der startleiste das er im sekundentakt den moeller opc server ständig aktiv/ inaktiv wird ...fast im sekundenwechsel.
sollte meines Wissens nach ja eigentlich dauerhaft aktiv bleiben solange die visu läuft.???


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (5 Dezember 2011)

> sollte meines Wissens nach ja eigentlich dauerhaft aktiv bleiben solange die visu läuft.???



Öhm...Ja!!

Wie sich WinCC flex in diesem Falle verhält, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich weiss von anderen OPC die für Siemens-Geräte
explizit gestartet werden müssen. Scheint hier allerdings nicht der Fall zu sein. Es macht eher den Anschein, als würde
WCC den Kanal nur bei Erneuerung der Variabeln öffnen. Was natürlich nicht sooo toll ist. Versuch mal die Aktualisierungszeit der Variabeln
im WCC (oder wie die Einstellung auch immer heisst. Hab hier grad kein WinCC darum kann ich ned nachschauen) also in welchem
Zyklus die Variabeln ausgelesen werden sollen hoch zu stellen. Um dann mal zu schauen, ob der OPC auch in diesem Zeitraster gestartet wird.

Hab noch nie ein SiemensPanel via OPC gehabt. Aber da kannst Du doch sicher auch noch was zum OPC parametrieren???


----------

